# 1890's John Deere Bicycle Model A



## jkent (Jul 19, 2015)

Cool Bike. Not mine. Just thought I would share.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 19, 2015)

I want that BAAAAAD!  Have them put me on the dibbs list please.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 19, 2015)

*Joe ... that is the earliest specimen I've ever seen.  What a beaut - 
and a tall-frame, no less.

Below is a Deere badge from 1896 ... wish I owned it.

Thank you for your posting, Joe .........*



....... patric


*Fotos from the ebay auction .. June of 2012*

*No bicycle in this auction ... just the badge.*


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 19, 2015)

why is it not JD green  LOL   great bike never saw that badge before


----------

